# Stirrup on one side is hurting foot/ankle



## protect yourself (Sep 7, 2013)

i dont have much experience with plantar fascialis but i can help you with tight muscles.for tight calves, try standing on a step like you would a stirrup with only half your foot on the step and lift your other leg up and lean forward you will feel a deeeep stretch in your calves i did that when i was having trouble doing squats also sit against a wall or grab a pole and squat as deep as you can and that'll help your ankles quads hammies and calves. just sit in that bottom squat possition until you become extremely uncomfortable hope that helps


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I have ALOT of leg problems as well.

if the stirrups are pretty stiff maybe try turning the stirrup out if you can. put it on the saddle rack, soap/condition the stirrup up good and then twist the stirrups out and stick a broomstick through them to keep them in place

I also find that sometimes just lengthening the stirrup even just one hole helps a lot with the pain of it. 

don't really have any advice for exercises to help though sorry


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Check the obvious first: are they the same length? I had this happen a while back: my friend who keeps my horse had let her sister borrow my horse saddle (with my permission, of course). She'd put the stirrup leathers back to my length, but got one a notch off. Took me weeks to figure out why that foot had started to hurt.


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I was diagnosed with plantar fasciitis earlier this year when I had major pain in my arch. It's gotten a lot better with using inserts in my shoes. Do you use those to help with yours? You could try putting them in your riding boots and see if that helps.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Wrap that foot at the arch with vet wrap. And at home, roll it over frozen roll of corn to help.

It could also be your jeans/breeches or socks are tighter on that side too.

How long since you had feet measured for shoes, as our feet change sizes and that could be what is going on here too.

Have someone video you to make sure you are sitting straight, and not out of adjustment yourself, as chiro might be needed for you too. Do you walk correctly or are you off from side to side?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you leaning harder into that stirrup? Is it the same length? Is it turned like the other one? Are you sitting straight and evenly into the saddle?


----------

